# Looking for a story.



## mothy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for a story I read a while back, and I don't remember much so I don't know if anyone will be able to help me. It begins with a spoiled/pampered girl in her warm bed, and she has a female housekeeper/servant who has a thing for her. And I believe much later in the story there is a dinner party hosted by people with feeding fetishes, that she is talked into going to even though she is shy. That's pretty much all I remember.

Thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------



## silentbob (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-67893.html


----------



## mothy (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks silentbob! It turns out that I had two different stories in my mind that I had remembered as one. The one you linked to was one of them.

The other one had several parts, and one of the last ones was a dinner party with many guests who I think were students at a school. The hosts were a couple who were playing out their fetishes in real life. I also recall earlier in the story that there was at least one explicit sex scene that may have even included either whipping or spanking, I can't remember which. I wish I knew more details; I read this a long time ago. This might be a shot in the dark, but if it sounds familiar to anyone, I'd love to find it!


----------



## mothy (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks silentbob! Great find!

It turns out that I was thinking of two different stories that I had combined into one in my head somehow. The one you linked to was one of them.

The other one was a longer multi-part story that involved a couple playing out their fetishes in real life. The man may have been a teacher at a school, and the story has a dinner party where students are invited over to their house, where weight gain ensues. There are also some explicit sex scenes that may include either whipping or spanking, not sure which. It's been a long time so this may be a shot in the dark, but if this is familiar to anyone, please let me know.

Thanks!!


----------



## heidke2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Introducing C&V by SweetTea


----------



## malgosiapoland (Jan 17, 2013)

I am looking for a story about two girls One is bedridden and other wisit her but gaining too and have difficulties going upstairs each time she come. She gaining much too.


----------



## silentbob (Jan 17, 2013)

malgosiapoland said:


> I am looking for a story about two girls One is bedridden and other wisit her but gaining too and have difficulties going upstairs each time she come. She gaining much too.



Sounds like that could be the later parts of the "I Hate My Twin" series.


----------

